# Solved: Nero 7 OEM and MPEG-4 Decoding



## Glugglughic (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello folks,

When I purchased a new DVD writer, it came with the Nero Essentials software which I wanted to use. However, when I went to burn some videos (yes legal) it came up with the error that I needed to upgrade - which actually sucks since my simple purchase now would get a lot more expensive. Are there any other options such as recoding the videos, freeware decoder that integrates with Nero 7, etc?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

So you have mpeg4 files that you need to convert to DVD? Note there isn't anything which will integrate with Nero.


----------



## Glugglughic (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, have a video file that seems to be encoded as MPEG-4 and when I try to use the Nero 7 that came with my writer, I get an error that says I need to upgrade my Nero (just bought the writer two days ago). So this would mean I need to pay another $60 just to get a simple decoder.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

MPEG4 can be a few things. Open it in GSpot and see the exact codec or just try this free converter.

http://www.dvdflick.net/index.php


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Or you need to convert the file to something that Nero Essentials can handle if you indeed want to use that program. Super (free) or some other low cost converter could probably be employed for that purpose.

If you're trying to make DVDs though, I'd see if DVDFlick would accept them as is and make the DVD with that program if it did.


----------



## Glugglughic (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks folks, will give it a try.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I highly recommend Any Video Converter free. It will convert between most common formats and it does it quickly. It also supports multi CPUs for even faster conversions.


----------



## Glugglughic (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I ended up using the free Any Converter and recoded the files for use with Nero 7 Essentials. It takes extra time and eventually I will purchase the Nero upgrade (when price comes down a bit), but for now does the trick.


----------

